# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  طرح مهم دکتر توکلی ماینده تهران ...تاثیر سوابق بصورت مثبت ..تلاش ما برای تحقق این امر

## aliiran20

این متن ویرایش اساسی شده است .بنده با آقای دکتر توکلی صحبت کردم ایشون فرمودند که یکشنبه تبصره  ای مبنی بر تاثیر سوابق بصورت مثبت مطرح خواهد شد ...و به را آوری این تبصره امیدوار بودند ....
این متن را بنده اصلاح کردم و حقیقت امر بعد از تحقیقات فراوان و کنکاش زیاد ، به این نتایج رسیدم..
بنظر من بهترین راه حل اینه 
بنظر من تاثیر مثبت برا یهمه داوطلبین و تاثیر قطعی برای همه داوطلبین خطا است ..به این دلایل ...
1- تاثیر قطعی برای همه خطاست چونکه افراد فارغ التحصیل بین سال های 84 تا 92 که روحشون هم از این طرح خبر دار نبوده است که قرار است تاثیر قطعی لحاظ شود و تاثیر قطعی ظلم به این افراد است ...و محق هستند که اصلا چرا باید این بند تاثیر قطعی برا یاونها لحاظ بشه ...
2- تاثیر مثبت برا ی همه خطا هستش چون فارغ التحصیل های سال 93 و 94 با علم بر اینکه تاثیر قطعی اعمال میشه امتحانات نهایی سوم را انجام داده اند و افرادی که معدل نهایی شون خوب شده حق دارند محق باشند که چرا ؟؟بازی کنکور با توجه به قوانین از سال سوم و 25 درصد تاثیر قطعی شروع شده است.
بنظرم بهترین راه حل برای این کار این است که 
*الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
ب) برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثبت اعمال بشود
ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...البته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم
*ولی متاسفانه برا ی اینکه زمان از دست رفته است بند ج که ترمیم باشه شاید اجرایش سخت باشه و الان خیلی تصمیم گیری سخت شده است ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
با اجازه استارتر محترم

درخواست این دوست عزیز ؛

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان یک قدم دیگه انشا الله تا نتیجه نهایی مونده فقط ..نا امیدی ممنوع

----------


## matrooke

فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی چیه؟
بالاخره تاثیر داره...

----------


## DARKSIDER

> فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی چیه؟
> بالاخره تاثیر داره...


مثبت یعنی اگه تو درسی نمرت کم شده و این باعث بشه روی رتبه و نتیجه کنکورت تاثیر منفی بزاره ...اونوقت معدلت رو تاثیر نمیدن...

اما قطعی یعنی اگه به ضررت هم باشه معدلت رو تاثیر میدن...

حالا اگه مثبت بشه اونی که نمره بالا داره اگه به نفعش باشه براش تاثیر میدن اگرم نباشه که هیچ...

تاثیر مثبت بهتره :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aliiran20

*دوست من تاثیر مثبت تقریبن مثل این میمونه تاثیر نداره برا ی معدل پایین ها ..یعنی یه بار معدل می سنجن اگه رتبه بهتر شد که اعمال می کنند اگر بدتر شد همون نمره کنکور مد نظر قرا گرفته میشه ...خیل فرق داره این 2 تا ....................خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی فرق داره دوست من*

----------


## sh-n

> فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی چیه؟
> بالاخره تاثیر داره...


تاثیر مثبت فقط به درد کسایی میخوره که بیست کامل گرفتن .. تعدادشونم کمه نسبتا . دیگه مجبور نیستی با معدل ده با کسی که معدلش 19 شده رقابت تنگاتنگ داشته باشی و با درصد مشابه 10 هزار تا رتبت بدتر از اون باشه !! فرقش اینه !!
تاثیر مثبت بیشتر مث اینه که تاثیری نباشه .

----------


## M.M.B

شما واقعا با توکلی صحبت کردین؟

ایشون که طرفدار تاثیر معدل بودن!

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی چیه؟
> بالاخره تاثیر داره...


هنوز فرقشو نمیدونی رفیق
ببین رستگار رحمانی رتبه 1 کنکور با تاثیر مثبت با معدل 13 شد 1 تجربی اگه همین فرد با تاثیر قطعی بود میشد 700 ..800 تجربی 
ببین چقدر فرق داره 
و اینکه شما رتبه یک که نمیخای مثلا فوقش رتبه 200 بخای که میتونه حتی چند هزار رتبه تو رو جابجا کنه
بستگی به معدل داره

----------


## sh-n

> شما واقعا با توکلی صحبت کردین؟
> 
> ایشون که طرفدار تاثیر معدل بودن!


نه توکلی رای منفی داد .

----------


## aliiran20

> شما واقعا با توکلی صحبت کردین؟
> 
> ایشون که طرفدار تاثیر معدل بودن!


دوست عزیز !!!!!ایشون در مخالف تا با کلیات صحبت کردن ..خواهشا این حرف را نزنید ..اتفاقا ایشون خیلی مستدل با کلیات طرح مخالفت کردندو در ریز همه مسائل هستند ..من زنگ زده بودم از ایشون تشکر کنم این را فرمودند..چه نیازی دارم دروغ بگم

----------


## matrooke

> هنوز فرقشو نمیدونی رفیق
> ببین رستگار رحمانی رتبه 1 کنکور با تاثیر مثبت با معدل 13 شد 1 تجربی اگه همین فرد با تاثیر قطعی بود میشد 700 ..800 تجربی 
> ببین چقدر فرق داره 
> و اینکه شما رتبه یک که نمیخای مثلا فوقش رتبه 200 بخای که میتونه حتی چند هزار رتبه تو رو جابجا کنه
> بستگی به معدل داره


قربونت وقتی یکی براش تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه اما برای تو تاثیری نداشته باشه اون میزنه جلوی تو.
به همین سادگی

----------


## aliiran20

> هنوز فرقشو نمیدونی رفیق
> ببین رستگار رحمانی رتبه 1 کنکور با تاثیر مثبت با معدل 13 شد 1 تجربی اگه همین فرد با تاثیر قطعی بود میشد 700 ..800 تجربی 
> ببین چقدر فرق داره 
> و اینکه شما رتبه یک که نمیخای مثلا فوقش رتبه 200 بخای که میتونه حتی چند هزار رتبه تو رو جابجا کنه
> بستگی به معدل داره


دقیقا ..فقط باید تلاش کنیم که با تماس با نمایندگان فرق این 2 تا را بهشون بگیم..دوستان وقتی خود دانش ـآموز ها نمیدونند فرق این 2 تا ..توقع داردی نماینده ها بدوننند ...باور کنید با آگاه سازی این کار همه مون به نتیجه دلخواه می رسیم ...یک یا علی دیگه

----------


## biology115

> هنوز فرقشو نمیدونی رفیق
> ببین رستگار رحمانی رتبه 1 کنکور با تاثیر مثبت با معدل 13 شد 1 تجربی اگه همین فرد با تاثیر قطعی بود میشد 700 ..800 تجربی 
> ببین چقدر فرق داره 
> و اینکه شما رتبه یک که نمیخای مثلا فوقش رتبه 200 بخای که میتونه حتی چند هزار رتبه تو رو جابجا کنه
> بستگی به معدل داره


داداش اصلا قصد توهین ندارم ،

ولی خوب شد خدا رستگار رحمانی رو آفرید ...

----------


## aliiran20

> قربونت وقتی یکی براش تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه اما برای تو تاثیری نداشته باشه اون میزنه جلوی تو.
> به همین سادگی


دوست من الان فرصت نیست فرق این 2 تا کامل بگم ..برای این کار اگه به صفحه نشر دریافت برید کاملا متوجه فرق این 2 تا میشید..اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!اصلا......عرض کردم رستگار رحکانی با معدل 13 شد رتبه یک ..یقینا اون سال چند هزار معدل بیست داستیم از ایشون کمتر شده بودند...ولی اگر در همون سال تاثیر قطعی بود ایشون رتبشون بین 600 تا 1000 می شد ...دوست عزیز فرق داره خیلی فرق داره ..................

----------


## biology115

> دقیقا ..فقط باید تلاش کنیم که با تماس با نمایندگان فرق این 2 تا را بهشون بگیم..دوستان وقتی خود دانش ـآموز ها نمیدونند فرق این 2 تا ..توقع داردی نماینده ها بدوننند ...باور کنید با آگاه سازی این کار همه مون به نتیجه دلخواه می رسیم ...یک یا علی دیگه


آره خیلی از دانش آموزان فرق تاثیر قطعی و مثبت رو نمیدونن ،

من واسه هرکسی که توضیح میدم ، یه جوری نگام میکنه انگار عربی واسش توضیح دادم ...

----------


## hanjera

بنظر من هرچه تر رتبه ی پایین تر میاد اثر مثبت معدل بیشتر خودشو نشون میده  :Yahoo (21): ( البته فک کنم ها ..نمیگم صد در صد )

----------


## biology115

> بنظر من هرچه تر رتبه ی پایین تر میاد اثر مثبت معدل بیشتر خودشو نشون میده ( البته فک کنم ها ..نمیگم صد در صد )


درسته همینطوره ...

یعنی هرچی رتبه بهتر میشه ، اثر منفی معدل هم بیشتر میشه ...

----------


## DARKSIDER

> قربونت وقتی یکی براش تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه اما برای تو تاثیری نداشته باشه اون میزنه جلوی تو.
> به همین سادگی



اما اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه اونوقت واسه اونی که تاثیر نداره ایندفعه تاثیر منفی میزاره و بیشتر از قبل ضرر میکنه

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان عزیز بهترین مثال واقعا همینمثال آقای رستگار رحمانیه تا همه شیوا متوجه بشوند ...یه فرد بامعدل 13 میشه رتبه اول تجربی ..ایوشن در همون سال که خیل هم معدل 20 وجود داشته اگه تاثیر قطهی می بود رتبش می شد 600 تا 1000 ..حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید ...حالا اگر کسی می خواهد خیلی علمی فرق این 2 تا را متوجه بشه ..میتونه بره سایت نشر دریافت و خیل جامع و دقیق مقاله های برای تمایز بین این 2 تا را مطالعه بکنه ....

----------


## Tzar

تاثیر مثبت هر کوفتی که هس حداقل از قطعی بهتره! 
لازم نیست خودتو جر بدی واسه 20درصد بیشتر و این حرفا

----------


## aliiran20

> اما اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه اونوقت واسه اونی که تاثیر نداره ایندفعه تاثیر منفی میزاره و بیشتر از قبل ضرر میکنه


اون هم چه تاثیر منفی ا ی..داغون اش میکنه اوون معدل پایین رتبه طرف را ...ولی وقتی معدل مثبت باشه تقریبا ..دوستان می گم تقریبا تاثیری ر حد خیلی کم داره..خیل کم ..قابل مقایسه نیست با تاثیر قطعی ....

----------


## biology115

> تاثیر مثبت هر کوفتی که هس حداقل از قطعی بهتره! 
> لازم نیست خودتو جر بدی واسه 20درصد بیشتر و این حرفا


آقا چرا بعضی ها متوجه نمیشن ،

واسه افرادی که معدل پایین دارن تاثیر مثبت و نبود تاثیر اصلا فرقی نداره ...

----------


## ميثم

پيش  به سوي موفقيت

----------


## aliiran20

هدف این پست این بود که دوستان خواهشا ارتباطتتون را با نماینده ها ادامه بدهید تا یکشنبه خیلی مودبانه  فرق این 2 تا را بهشون بگید..اشنا الله که تاثیر مثبت رای بیاره ...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> قربونت وقتی یکی براش تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه اما برای تو تاثیری نداشته باشه اون میزنه جلوی تو.
> به همین سادگی


به همین سادگیام نیست
دوست من با معدل 20 و رتبه 3 استانی این ازمونا امسال رتبش شد 2000!(راستی پارسال که خرید و فروش سوالات نبود و سوما این بشر هیچوقت تقلبی نمیکرد)(تقلبی ازش میگرفتن ولی تقلب نمیکرد)

----------


## aliiran20

> به همین سادگیام نیست
> دوست من با معدل 20 و رتبه 3 استانی این ازمونا امسال رتبش شد 2000!(راستی پارسال که خرید و فروش سوالات نبود و سوما این بشر هیچوقت تقلبی نمیکرد)(تقلبی ازش میگرفتن ولی تقلب نمیکرد)


دقیقا ..وقتی دانش آموز نمیدونه فرق این 2 تا را پس نماینده مجلس که کاملا دور هست از کننکور واقعا فرق این 2 تا را نمیدونه ...باید بهشون بگیم تاثیر مثبت هم برای معدل بالا ها خوبه که زحمت کشیدن و هم معدل پایینی ها امکان جبران دارند...

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان همه چی بستگی به خودمون داره ...آقای دکتر توکلی نماینده بسیار فهیم و با قدرت سخنوری بالایی هستند واز طرفی چون اصل طرح رای آورده است ..دیگه نمایندگان گارد این را ندارند که تاثیر حذف میشه و مصوبه خودمون زیر سوال میره ..این دیگه بستگی به خودمون داره ...یک یا علی دیگر تا رسیدن به هدف

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان ارتباط مون را با نماینده ها حفظ کنیم انشا الله که تاثیر مثبت بمونه...

----------


## samir93

واقعا متاسفم واسه مملکتی که تو اون جامعش تنبلی و اهمال خودشون رو میندازن گردن قانون و بقیه!
ومتاسفم واسه دانش اموزی که همه چی رو باعینک خودش میبینه و تفسیر میکنه!
دوستان معدل پائین:بین معدل پائین و بالا و نحوه تاثیر معدل به صورت مستقیم یا مثبت خیلی خیلی فرق هست؛کسی که معدلش بالاست تلاش کرده و زحمت کشیده و شاید الان بهر دلیلی نمیخاد یا نمیتونه بخونه و این حق مسلمشه که مزد زحماتی که باعلم به قطعی بودن تاثی معدل کشیده بگیره؛ومیگیره!و از کسی که اون زمان خورده وخابیده متمایز باشه که هست؛ولی باتاثیر مثبت اون باید مث بقیه تلاش کنه و زحماتی که قبلا کشیده به باد میره!
تاثر مثبت ظلم واضح به این عزیزانه!
میدونم الان همتون ناراخت میشید و شروع میکنید پرخاش و ....ولی یکشنبه تاثیر قطعی که هیچ میشه و درصدشم بیشتر میشه؛به امید روزی که یاد بگیریم نداشته هامونو کنار داشته های بقیه قبول کنیم!

----------


## biology115

> واقعا متاسفم واسه مملکتی که تو اون جامعش تنبلی و اهمال خودشون رو میندازن گردن قانون و بقیه!
> ومتاسفم واسه دانش اموزی که همه چی رو باعینک خودش میبینه و تفسیر میکنه!
> دوستان معدل پائین:بین معدل پائین و بالا و نحوه تاثیر معدل به صورت مستقیم یا مثبت خیلی خیلی فرق هست؛کسی که معدلش بالاست تلاش کرده و زحمت کشیده و شاید الان بهر دلیلی نمیخاد یا نمیتونه بخونه و این حق مسلمشه که مزد زحماتی که باعلم به قطعی بودن تاثی معدل کشیده بگیره؛ومیگیره!و از کسی که اون زمان خورده وخابیده متمایز باشه که هست؛ولی باتاثیر مثبت اون باید مث بقیه تلاش کنه و زحماتی که قبلا کشیده به باد میره!
> تاثر مثبت ظلم واضح به این عزیزانه!
> میدونم الان همتون ناراخت میشید و شروع میکنید پرخاش و ....ولی یکشنبه تاثیر قطعی که هیچ میشه و درصدشم بیشتر میشه؛به امید روزی که یاد بگیریم نداشته هامونو کنار داشته های بقیه قبول کنیم!


استدلال شما غلط هست دوست عزیز ،

اونی که در زمان امتحانات نهایی خیلی خوب خونده 25 درصد خودش رو محفوظ داره ،

و در کنکور هم از این 25 درصد بهره میبره 

ولی اونی که به قول شما در زمان امتحانات نهایی خورده و خوابیده ، الان میخواد جبران کنه

و مسلما باید تلاش بیشتری کنه تا جبران بشه ، چون کنکور ایشون 100 درصد محسوب میشه

ولی اون شخصی که معدل بالا داره کنکور واسش 75 درصد محسوب میشه ...

امیدوارم که عینک بدبینی رو از چشمتون بردارید و با یه دید دیگه به موضوع نگاه کنید ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> استدلال شما غلط هست دوست عزیز ،
> 
> اونی که در زمان امتحانات نهایی خیلی خوب خونده 25 درصد خودش رو محفوظ داره ،
> 
> و در کنکور هم از این 25 درصد بهره میبره 
> 
> ولی اونی که به قول شما در زمان امتحانات نهایی خورده و خوابیده ، الان میخواد جبران کنه
> 
> و مسلما باید تلاش بیشتری کنه تا جبران بشه ، چون کنکور ایشون 100 درصد محسوب میشه
> ...


عینکش خرابه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> واقعا متاسفم واسه مملکتی که تو اون جامعش تنبلی و اهمال خودشون رو میندازن گردن قانون و بقیه!
> ومتاسفم واسه دانش اموزی که همه چی رو باعینک خودش میبینه و تفسیر میکنه!
> دوستان معدل پائین:بین معدل پائین و بالا و نحوه تاثیر معدل به صورت مستقیم یا مثبت خیلی خیلی فرق هست؛کسی که معدلش بالاست تلاش کرده و زحمت کشیده و شاید الان بهر دلیلی نمیخاد یا نمیتونه بخونه و این حق مسلمشه که مزد زحماتی که باعلم به قطعی بودن تاثی معدل کشیده بگیره؛ومیگیره!و از کسی که اون زمان خورده وخابیده متمایز باشه که هست؛ولی باتاثیر مثبت اون باید مث بقیه تلاش کنه و زحماتی که قبلا کشیده به باد میره!
> تاثر مثبت ظلم واضح به این عزیزانه!
> 
> میدونم الان همتون ناراخت میشید و شروع میکنید پرخاش و ....ولی یکشنبه تاثیر قطعی که هیچ میشه و درصدشم بیشتر میشه؛به امید روزی که یاد بگیریم نداشته هامونو کنار داشته های بقیه قبول کنیم!


rastgar  rahmani

----------


## mehdi.den

مشکل شما اینه که از بهمن دارید زنگ میزنید به نماینده ها  تا الانش که کار خودشونو کردن و درستش هم همین بود چون نمیان قانونی که خودشون نوشتن رو ببرن زیر سوال  بعد وقتی ریس مجلس میگه کمیسیون موافقه دولت و وزارت خونه هم موافقه نمیان رای منفی بدن همونطور که 2 فوریتش تصویب شد که سخت ترین قسمت کار بود چون 2/3 رای میخواست شخصا فکر نمیکردم رای بیاره اما کلیات هم رای اورد جزئیات که 99.99 درصد مواقع رای میاره چون اصل کلیاته

----------


## aliiran20

> مشکل شما اینه که از بهمن دارید زنگ میزنید به نماینده ها  تا الانش که کار خودشونو کردن و درستش هم همین بود چون نمیان قانونی که خودشون نوشتن رو ببرن زیر سوال  بعد وقتی ریس مجلس میگه کمیسیون موافقه دولت و وزارت خونه هم موافقه نمیان رای منفی بدن همونطور که 2 فوریتش تصویب شد که سخت ترین قسمت کار بود چون 2/3 رای میخواست شخصا فکر نمیکردم رای بیاره اما کلیات هم رای اورد جزئیات که 99.99 درصد مواقع رای میاره چون اصل کلیاته


دوست عزیز 2/3 مربوط به اصل فوریته ...الان اتفاقا چون فهمیدن قانون خودشون نقض نمیشه احتمال تاثیر مثبت خیلی زیاده ...در قانون قبلی اصلا قید مثبت و قطعی ذکر نشده بود دوست من که الان بخواهنند نقض قانون خودشون باشه ...

----------


## aliiran20

> مشکل شما اینه که از بهمن دارید زنگ میزنید به نماینده ها  تا الانش که کار خودشونو کردن و درستش هم همین بود چون نمیان قانونی که خودشون نوشتن رو ببرن زیر سوال  بعد وقتی ریس مجلس میگه کمیسیون موافقه دولت و وزارت خونه هم موافقه نمیان رای منفی بدن همونطور که 2 فوریتش تصویب شد که سخت ترین قسمت کار بود چون 2/3 رای میخواست شخصا فکر نمیکردم رای بیاره اما کلیات هم رای اورد جزئیات که 99.99 درصد مواقع رای میاره چون اصل کلیاته


دوست عزیز دیوان 65 تا قاضی داره که کارشون قضاوته و در بالاترین سطح قضاوت عمل می کنند و  این را ی را دادند ...حالا چون قانونی را تصویب کردند باید تا ابد روش بمونند..این که میشه لجبازی نه استدلال ..خب یه قانون ایراد داره چون تصویب شده باید تا ابد پابرجا بمونخ..2/3 مربوط به اصل فوریت هست و نه کلیات طرح ..یعنی اون 2/3 نمیانده ها باید رای بدهند تا اون فوریت طرح تصویب بشه وقتی فوریت تصویب شد نیازی به 2/3 در کلیات و جزییات نیست ..الان که کلیات تصویب شده و نماینده ها میدونند که کنکور تاثیر داره اتفاقا تاثیر مثبت احتمالش خیلی زیلده ..رییسجلسه هم برای همین آخر جلسه گفته که فقط کلیات تصویب شده در یک  نظر کم سابقه چون دلیل نداشت این را بعد رای گیری و آخرین لحظات بگه ...

----------


## ata.beheshti

من ترمیم ثبت نام کردم اگه تاثیر مثبت شه نیازی نیس برم ترمیم؟؟

----------


## matrooke

> اما اگه تاثیر قطعی باشه اونوقت واسه اونی که تاثیر نداره ایندفعه تاثیر منفی میزاره و بیشتر از قبل ضرر میکنه


یعنی الان بحث بین بد و بدتره 
بردارن این مسخره بازیو 
واس چی میزارنش ؟
چه فکری کردن؟

----------


## fantom

بهتر نیست بجای بحث کردن با هم بریم به نماینده ها خبر بدیم ؟مطمئنا اینجوری نتیجه بهتری میگیریم …

----------


## aliiran20

> یعنی الان بحث بین بد و بدتره 
> بردارن این مسخره بازیو 
> واس چی میزارنش ؟
> چه فکری کردن؟


دوست عزیز نه بحث بد و بد تر نیست ...اطلاعات شما بنظرم کامل نیست ...فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییی زیادههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه....اصلا قابل قایسه نیست ...فکر می کنیم اگه به نمایندگان اطلاع بدیم یه رقابت عادلانه تری خواهیم داشت....

----------


## aliiran20

دوستان عزیز همه میدونیمتاثی مثبت سوابق به عدالت نزدیک تره و از اونجایی که یکشنبه در جزییات طرح تاثیر سوابق این پیشنهاد مثبت سوابق مطرح میشه ..امیدوارم با همکاری هم همه موفق بشیم ...انشا الله همه موفق باشند

----------


## Omid1377

واقعا متاسفم براتون . و امیدوارم هیچوقت با آدمایی مثل شما برخورد نداشته باشم
هیچکدومتون کوچکترین کاری به عدالت ندارید(چیزی که ادعاش رو دارید) . فقط چون نفع خودتون در اینه که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه دست به هر کاری میزنین . اگه معدلتون بالا بود و امسال کم کاری میکردین هر کاری میکردین که تاثیر قطعی بمونه. اگه اعتراضی به این قانون بود باید قبل از امتحانات نهایی سال گذشته انجام میشد (من خودم موافق برداشتن تاثیر معدل بودم و هستم) و اگه اصلاحی بود همچنین . پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو  بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته.  خواهشا منطق بچه گانه تون رو به نمایش نذارین

----------


## khaan

توکلی و امثالهم چون دیگه رای نیاوردن دارن حرفای خوب خوب میزنن که حداقل چندصدهزار تا کنکوری و خانوادشون بگن کاش رای میدادیم بهش. 
این بابا خودش 15 سال پیش با وعده حذف کنکور اومده بود برای ریاست جمهوری! تاثیر معدل هم تا کنکور 92 مثبت بود و همین مجلس بود که به شورای پذیرش دانشجو و کارگروه ماده4 و ... فشار آورد که تاثیر مستقیم بشه اگه اینا طرفدار تاثیر مثبت بودن همون موقع یه کاری میکردن. 

البته احتمال این که بخوان چنین کاری کنن هم کمه احتمالا روز عیدی شما بهش زنگ زدی با خودش گفته بزار دل این بچه رو نشکنم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> واقعا متاسفم براتون . و امیدوارم هیچوقت با آدمایی مثل شما برخورد نداشته باشم
> هیچکدومتون کوچکترین کاری به عدالت ندارید(چیزی که ادعاش رو دارید) . فقط چون نفع خودتون در اینه که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه دست به هر کاری میزنین . اگه معدلتون بالا بود و امسال کم کاری میکردین هر کاری میکردین که تاثیر قطعی بمونه. اگه اعتراضی به این قانون بود باید قبل از امتحانات نهایی سال گذشته انجام میشد (من خودم موافق برداشتن تاثیر معدل بودم و هستم) و اگه اصلاحی بود همچنین . پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو  بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته.  خواهشا منطق بچه گانه تون رو به نمایش نذارین


مثبت باشه کجای عدالت خدشه دار میشه دقیقا؟ :Yahoo (21): 
اونی که معدلش خوبه که سودشو میبره از معدلش اونیم که به هر دلیلی معدلش پایینه حداقلش اینه که متضرر نمیشه از معدل  و می تونه جبران کنه
تو این مدت کمی که تا نهایی مونده و هنوز معلوم نیست ترمیم معدل وضعیتش بهترین کار تاثیر مثبته
مگه حتما باید اونایی که معدلشون پایینه بیچاره شن تا اون مدل بالاییا حال کنن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khaan

با تاثیر مستقیم حتی معدل های 20 هم ضرر میکنن. کسی که معدل 18 ریاضی داشته باشه و بخواد کنکور تجربی بده تاثیر سوابق براش در حد معدل 22-23 تجربی هست !  کسایی که اصلا سوابق ندارن و دیپلم قبل 84 هستن که دیگه هیچ ! 
اینجا رو خوب بخونین تاثیر مستقیم سوابق زیان آور است مخصوصا برای شما معدل 20 عزیز !!

----------


## S.N.M19

> واقعا متاسفم براتون . و امیدوارم هیچوقت با آدمایی مثل شما برخورد نداشته باشم
> هیچکدومتون کوچکترین کاری به عدالت ندارید(چیزی که ادعاش رو دارید) . فقط چون نفع خودتون در اینه که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه دست به هر کاری میزنین . اگه معدلتون بالا بود و امسال کم کاری میکردین هر کاری میکردین که تاثیر قطعی بمونه. اگه اعتراضی به این قانون بود باید قبل از امتحانات نهایی سال گذشته انجام میشد (من خودم موافق برداشتن تاثیر معدل بودم و هستم) و اگه اصلاحی بود همچنین . پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو  بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته.  خواهشا منطق بچه گانه تون رو به نمایش نذارین


به کسایی فکر کنین که موقع امتحان نهایی اتفاقی براشون افتاده مثل خدای نکرده مرگ پدر و مادر، تصادف و ....  :Yahoo (19): 
کسی که با این گونه مشکلاتی روبرو میشه دیگه نباید رتبه ای رو بیاره که حقشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه این اتفاقات در سال کنکور بیفته اون فرد فقط کمی ضرر میکنه چون میتونه خودشو بعد مدتی جمع و جور کنه ولی وقتی این اتفاق درست موقع امتحانات نهایی بیفته دیگه نمیتونه جبران کنه حتی اگه بتونه و رتبه ی خوبی نسبت به خودش بیاره مثلا 600 اگه موقع امتحان نهایی ها مشکلی نداشت رتبشم میتونست دو رقمی باشه :Yahoo (101): 
البته خدارو شکز من اینگونه مشکلات رو نداشتم ولی یه نصیحت به شما میکنم زود قضاوت نکنین :Y (724):

----------


## biology115

> با تاثیر مثبت حتی معدل های 20 هم ضرر میکنن. کسی که معدل 18 ریاضی داشته باشه و بخواد کنکور تجربی بده تاثیر سوابق براش در حد معدل 22-23 تجربی هست !  کسایی که اصلا سوابق ندارن و دیپلم قبل 84 هستن که دیگه هیچ ! 
> اینجا رو خوب بخونین تاثیر مستقیم سوابق زیان آور است مخصوصا برای شما معدل 20 عزیز !!


سلام خان ،

جثارتا اون قسمت قرمز رو اشتباه نوشتید ،

منظور شما تاثیر قطعی هست ...

----------


## mehdi.den

ببینید دوستان نمیدونم چرا منطقی نیستید مجلس دو فوریت رو با 130 رای موافق و 28 مخالف تایید کرد بعدش کلیات رو با 110 موافق تایید کرد و 54 تا مخالف

واقعا فکر میکنید میان جزئیات رو تو هفته اخر عمر محلس تایید نکنن ؟ 
من تو عمرم نماینده موزی تر از توکلی ندیدم  همیشه حزب باده ایشون  الانم اگه چیزی میگه شک نکن فقط واسه ظاهر سازیه

----------


## khaan

> سلام خان ،
> 
> جثارتا اون قسمت قرمز رو اشتباه نوشتید ،
> 
> منظور شما تاثیر قطعی هست ...


سلام بله منظور تاثیر مستقیم هست. مثبت به نفع همه هستش.

----------


## amir.h

> مثبت باشه کجای عدالت خدشه دار میشه دقیقا؟
> اونی که معدلش خوبه که سودشو میبره از معدلش اونیم که به هر دلیلی معدلش پایینه حداقلش اینه که متضرر نمیشه از معدل  و می تونه جبران کنه
> تو این مدت کمی که تا نهایی مونده و هنوز معلوم نیست ترمیم معدل وضعیتش بهترین کار تاثیر مثبته
> مگه حتما باید اونایی که معدلشون پایینه بیچاره شن تا اون مدل بالاییا حال کنن؟


داداش وقتی یکی سال سوم رو مثل سال کنکورش خونده حقش نیست که یه امتیاز نسبت به بقیه برای تلاش هاش داشته باشه؟
اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه تقریبا مثل اینه که برداشتنش
ما هی دم از ازازادی و عدالت میزنیم و به دولت و عالم و آدم ایراد میگیریم بهتر نیست اول خودمون رو اصلاح کنیم؟



> به کسایی فکر کنین که موقع امتحان نهایی اتفاقی براشون افتاده مثل خدای نکرده مرگ پدر و مادر، تصادف و .... 
> کسی که با این گونه مشکلاتی روبرو میشه دیگه نباید رتبه ای رو بیاره که حقشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه این اتفاقات در سال کنکور بیفته اون فرد فقط کمی ضرر میکنه چون میتونه خودشو بعد مدتی جمع و جور کنه ولی وقتی این اتفاق درست موقع امتحانات نهایی بیفته دیگه نمیتونه جبران کنه حتی اگه بتونه و رتبه ی خوبی نسبت به خودش بیاره مثلا 600 اگه موقع امتحان نهایی ها مشکلی نداشت رتبشم میتونست دو رقمی باشه
> البته خدارو شکز من اینگونه مشکلات رو نداشتم ولی یه نصیحت به شما میکنم زود قضاوت نکنین


سلام داداش
اولا این دلیلت خیلی مسخرست چرا؟
چون این اتفاق واسه 2درصد از افراد ممکنه بیفته و این که اون بنده خدایی که با هزار زحمت یه سال خونده و توی دوران جمع بندی این اتفاقات براش افتاده چی؟ اون که بدتره
لطفا منطقی باشید

----------


## Omid1377

> به کسایی فکر کنین که موقع امتحان نهایی اتفاقی براشون افتاده مثل خدای نکرده مرگ پدر و مادر، تصادف و .... 
> کسی که با این گونه مشکلاتی روبرو میشه دیگه نباید رتبه ای رو بیاره که حقشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اگه این اتفاقات در سال کنکور بیفته اون فرد فقط کمی ضرر میکنه چون میتونه خودشو بعد مدتی جمع و جور کنه ولی وقتی این اتفاق درست موقع امتحانات نهایی بیفته دیگه نمیتونه جبران کنه حتی اگه بتونه و رتبه ی خوبی نسبت به خودش بیاره مثلا 600 اگه موقع امتحان نهایی ها مشکلی نداشت رتبشم میتونست دو رقمی باشه
> البته خدارو شکز من اینگونه مشکلات رو نداشتم ولی یه نصیحت به شما میکنم زود قضاوت نکنین


اصلا متوجه منظور من نشدی شما . من نگفتم قطعی بهتره یا مثبت بهتره (به نظر من تاثیر نباشه از هر دوش بهتره ) ! .کل کنکور از یه مسخره بازی توی یه کشور مسخره بیشتر نیست.اگه بنا بر فرض کردن باشه ، شما فرض کن یه نفر شب قبل از کنکور همون بلا هایی که شما گفتین سرش بیاد . یا روز کنکور مریض شه نتونه از جاش پا شه. اصلا این مثال هایی که زدین راه مناسبی برای قانع کردن نیست . در مورد اینکه منظورم چیه کاملا معلومه توی کامنت قبلیم .

----------


## amir.h

> با تاثیر مستقیم حتی معدل های 20 هم ضرر میکنن. کسی که معدل 18 ریاضی داشته باشه و بخواد کنکور تجربی بده تاثیر سوابق براش در حد معدل 22-23 تجربی هست !  کسایی که اصلا سوابق ندارن و دیپلم قبل 84 هستن که دیگه هیچ ! 
> اینجا رو خوب بخونین تاثیر مستقیم سوابق زیان آور است مخصوصا برای شما معدل 20 عزیز !!


داداش سلام
این فایل که گذاشتید جالبه در مورد افرادی حرف زده که نهایی نداشتن یعنی حدود سال 84 که الآن در بهترین حالت 29 سال دارن
که طبق گفته ایشون 13 در داوطلبان هستن
خب با توجه به سن و شناختی که من از این افراد دارم(چون خیلی از اقوام و دوستان من جزو این دسته هستن) به جرئت 60 درصد بدون امید و هدف و مطالعه کنکور میدن
و برای اون موضوع که کل تراز رو نمی گیرن معدل 20 ها مطمئنا از بقیه بیشتر میگیرن
پس منطقی باشید

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> داداش وقتی یکی سال سوم رو مثل سال کنکورش خونده حقش نیست که یه امتیاز نسبت به بقیه برای تلاش هاش داشته باشه؟
> اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه تقریبا مثل اینه که برداشتنش
> ما هی دم از ازازادی و عدالت میزنیم و به دولت و عالم و آدم ایراد میگیریم بهتر نیست اول خودمون رو اصلاح کنیم؟


بله حقش هست
ولی تاثیر مثبت برای کسی که معدلش خوبه باعث میشه که رتبه بهتری بیاره و به حقش میرسه

----------


## aliiran20

> توکلی و امثالهم چون دیگه رای نیاوردن دارن حرفای خوب خوب میزنن که حداقل چندصدهزار تا کنکوری و خانوادشون بگن کاش رای میدادیم بهش. 
> این بابا خودش 15 سال پیش با وعده حذف کنکور اومده بود برای ریاست جمهوری! تاثیر معدل هم تا کنکور 92 مثبت بود و همین مجلس بود که به شورای پذیرش دانشجو و کارگروه ماده4 و ... فشار آورد که تاثیر مستقیم بشه اگه اینا طرفدار تاثیر مثبت بودن همون موقع یه کاری میکردن. 
> 
> البته احتمال این که بخوان چنین کاری کنن هم کمه احتمالا روز عیدی شما بهش زنگ زدی با خودش گفته بزار دل این بچه رو نشکنم


دوست من چرا مغلطه میکنید ..اول اینکه من امرو زبهشون زنگ نزدم ....سه شنبه بعد بعد ازظهر بعد از جلسه بهشون زنگ زدم ..ثانیا ایشون خودشون این را گفتند حتی قبل از اینکه من بگم ...من برای تشکر بهشون زنگ زدم ..اینقدر فاز نا امید ی نهدهید لطفا ...ایشون خودشون بسیار امیدوار بودند....اتفاقا الان که اعتراضات به نتیجه داره میرسه باید پیگیر باشیم ...در ضمن آقا ی توکلی خودشون بسیار انسان عدالت محوری هستند..این را هر 2 جناخ درابره ایشان اتفاق نظر دارند  ...تاثیر مستقیم را هم اصلا مجلس تعیین نکرده شورای سنجش تعیین کرده ..وقتی مجلس مصوبه بده مصوبه داخلی اونها بی اثر هست .

----------


## khaan

> داداش سلام
> این فایل که گذاشتید جالبه در مورد افرادی حرف زده که نهایی نداشتن یعنی حدود سال 84 که الآن در بهترین حالت 29 سال دارن
> که طبق گفته ایشون 13 در داوطلبان هستن
> خب با توجه به سن و شناختی که من از این افراد دارم(چون خیلی از اقوام و دوستان من جزو این دسته هستن) به جرئت 60 درصد بدون امید و هدف و مطالعه کنکور میدن
> و برای اون موضوع که کل تراز رو نمی گیرن معدل 20 ها مطمئنا از بقیه بیشتر میگیرن
> پس منطقی باشید


شما انگار نخوندی اونجا چی نوشته؟  نوشته کسایی که سود میبرن فقط افرادی هستن که معدل رو دور زدن. دیپلمه های 84 کم هستن ولی آیا دیپلمه های ریاضی که کنکور تجربی میدن هم کمن؟ دیپلمه های فنی حرفه ای با مدرک کاردانی و حتی انسانی هم تعداشون زیاده چه برسه به ریاضی هایی که دارن تجربی میدن.
ضمنا شناخت شما هم از دیپلمه های قبل 84 کاملا اشتباه هست. کسی که 29 سالش باشه الکی نمیاد وقتش رو با کنکور دادن هدر بده. همین فروم یه بهزاد هست که سنش بالاست و همه درس ها خیلی قویه. تو کتابخونه ما هم یه لیسانس فیزیک هست که امسال دومین آزمون سنجش تک رقمی کل کشور شده بود و خیلی های دیگه. 
حالا اگه خیلی از اقوام و دوستان شما هستن که 29 سال سن دارن و بدون هدف و بدون مطالعه دارن کنکور میدن (!!!) یعنی هم در آزمون سراسری و هم در تمام عرصه های زندگی سیاهی لشگر هستن و بود و نبودشون در کنکور تاثیری نداره. همین معدل های 20 تجربی هم شما در گزینه دو نگاه کنین کنکور 94 یکیشون به زور تونسته بینایی سجی بیاره و یه معدل نوزده و هشتاد و خورده ای هم رفته کشاورزی روزانه !  ما اینجا داریم در مورد رقبامون صحبت میکنیم نه سیاهی لشگر ها.

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> واقعا متاسفم براتون . و امیدوارم هیچوقت با آدمایی مثل شما برخورد نداشته باشم
> هیچکدومتون کوچکترین کاری به عدالت ندارید(چیزی که ادعاش رو دارید) . فقط چون نفع خودتون در اینه که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه دست به هر کاری میزنین . اگه معدلتون بالا بود و امسال کم کاری میکردین هر کاری میکردین که تاثیر قطعی بمونه. اگه اعتراضی به این قانون بود باید قبل از امتحانات نهایی سال گذشته انجام میشد (من خودم موافق برداشتن تاثیر معدل بودم و هستم) و اگه اصلاحی بود همچنین . پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو  بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته.  خواهشا منطق بچه گانه تون رو به نمایش نذارین


شما که ادعای عدالت میکنید میشه بفرمایید چرا کسایی که سال های 84 تا 91 نهایی داشتن باید تاثیر معدلشون قطعی باشه؟ اونا میدونستن قطعیه؟

----------


## aliiran20

> ببینید دوستان نمیدونم چرا منطقی نیستید مجلس دو فوریت رو با 130 رای موافق و 28 مخالف تایید کرد بعدش کلیات رو با 110 موافق تایید کرد و 54 تا مخالف
> 
> واقعا فکر میکنید میان جزئیات رو تو هفته اخر عمر محلس تایید نکنن ؟ 
> من تو عمرم نماینده موزی تر از توکلی ندیدم  همیشه حزب باده ایشون  الانم اگه چیزی میگه شک نکن فقط واسه ظاهر سازیه


دوست عزیز ظاهر سازی کدوم بود ....خب فوریت با 2/3 فقط باید رای بیاره و نه کلیاتو جزییات طرح ...کلیات تصویب شد یعنی اینکه تاثیر باشه ....مشکل بچه ها تاثیر مستقیم و مثبت هستش ..بی جهت به آقای دکتر توکلی تهمت نزنید..طرح تاثیر مثبت یکشنبه به رای گذاشته می شود ..ایشوون خودشون به رای آوری این طرح امیدوار بودند.....

----------


## aliiran20

> شما که ادعای عدالت میکنید میشه بفرمایید چرا کسایی که سال های 85 تا 91 نهایی داشتن باید تاثیر معدلشون قطعی باشه؟ اونا میدونستن قطعیه؟


و مهمتر از اون واقعا سطخ سوالات نهای و کنکور قابل مقایسه با هم هستش؟؟....سوالات کنکور اینقدر سخت هست که حتی دبیران مطرح کنکور برای مثال امسال در درس زیست شناسی هم بر فوق مفهومی بودنش تاکیدداشتند ...کسی با تاثیر مثبت مخالف نیست ولی تاثیر مستقیم  بنظرم یک فاصله ای ایجاد میکنه که کسی که معدلش عقبه عملا قبل امتحان چند تا گل عقب هست و به قول دوستمون فارغ التحصیلات بین 84 تا 92 چه گناهی کرده اند ..اصلا زمان اونها تاثیر مستقیم مطرح نبود و واقعا کسی نمیدونست که این قدر سرنوشت ساز بشه ...

----------


## aliiran20

> واقعا متاسفم براتون . و امیدوارم هیچوقت با آدمایی مثل شما برخورد نداشته باشم
> هیچکدومتون کوچکترین کاری به عدالت ندارید(چیزی که ادعاش رو دارید) . فقط چون نفع خودتون در اینه که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه دست به هر کاری میزنین . اگه معدلتون بالا بود و امسال کم کاری میکردین هر کاری میکردین که تاثیر قطعی بمونه. اگه اعتراضی به این قانون بود باید قبل از امتحانات نهایی سال گذشته انجام میشد (من خودم موافق برداشتن تاثیر معدل بودم و هستم) و اگه اصلاحی بود همچنین . پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو  بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته.  خواهشا منطق بچه گانه تون رو به نمایش نذارین


دوست عزیز وقتی که دیوان رای به ابطال میده یعنی چی ؟؟؟یعنی اینکه 65 قاضی خبره گفتن این خلاف قانون هستش ..بله من هم قبول دارم که باید از قبل گفته می شد ولی سنجش خودش از فاصله زیاد بر اثر معدل قطعی آگاه بود باید اصلا مانع اجرایی شدن این کار می شد ...بر اسا همین استدلال قبول اصلا ...باید فازغ التحصیل های بین سال 84 تا 92 که زمان اونها مصوبه تاثیر مثبت بود را جدا کنندو براشون تاثیر مثبت در نظر بگیرند ...در این صورت حرف شما متین هست ش...هر قضبه 2 جنبه داره ..فقط بخشی از  حقیقت را نبینیم....

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا متاسفم براتون . و امیدوارم هیچوقت با آدمایی مثل شما برخورد نداشته باشم
> هیچکدومتون کوچکترین کاری به عدالت ندارید(چیزی که ادعاش رو دارید) . فقط چون نفع خودتون در اینه که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه دست به هر کاری میزنین . اگه معدلتون بالا بود و امسال کم کاری میکردین هر کاری میکردین که تاثیر قطعی بمونه. اگه اعتراضی به این قانون بود باید قبل از امتحانات نهایی سال گذشته انجام میشد (من خودم موافق برداشتن تاثیر معدل بودم و هستم) و اگه اصلاحی بود همچنین . پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو  بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته.  خواهشا منطق بچه گانه تون رو به نمایش نذارین


سلام بزرگوار  :Yahoo (81): 

حضرتعالی عجب منطق و استدلال جالبی دارین!  :Yahoo (21): 

همه ما در برابر قانون و حق و حقیقت و عدالت باید تمکین کنیم در این هیچ حرف و حدیثی نبوده و نیست و نخواهد بود  :Yahoo (1): 

ببین بزرگوار یک طرفه به قاضی نرو لطفا ، خوت کلاهت رو قاضی کن و دو دو تا چهار تای منطقی کن لطفا

اکثرا داوطلبا و شاید هم جنابعالی با مفهوم و شیوه تراز بندی دروس در کنکور آشنا باشید و اگر هم آشنا نیستید لطفا آشنا بشین! 

کجای این عدالته که بخاطر صرفا 1 نمره نهایی کمتر در درسی کلی فرق بین تراز نمراه 20 با 19 باید باشه اونم شاید بخاطر نحوه تصحیح یا موارد دیگر؟ دقیقا کجاش عدالته؟

کجای این عدالته که بعضی ها با خرید سوالات امتحان نهایی و یا اینکه فرزند وزیر و وکیل و ... هستند کیلویی نمره 20 بگیرن؟ واقعا کجا این عدالته که شما از اون دم میزنید؟ آیا خود جنابعالی واقعا راضی هستی؟ ، چرا هر سال n هزار تا معدل 20 داریم؟ بهش فکر کردی واقعا چرا سالانه تعداد معدل 20 ها n برابر میشه؟! 

بنده خودم سالی که امتحان نهایی میدادم مراقبین نظارت چندانی نداشتن و در حال قرآن خواندن و سایر موارد بودند و بچه ها پاسخ سوالات رو با هم به اشتراک میگذاشتن! تکرار میکنم به اشتراک میگذاشتن! در بعضی از امتحانات  :Yahoo (21):  آیا این همون عدالتیه که جنابعالی ازش دم میزنی و اظهار فضل میکنی؟!

همه میدونن که صرفا کسی که معدلش 20 هست این تاثیر قطعی سوابق به نفعش هستش و الا کسی که معدلش حتی 19.90 هم هست بازم به ضررش هست چون بازم نسبت به معدل 20 تراز کمتری رو در دروس مربوطه کسب میکنه متأسفانه  :Yahoo (21): 

موارد این چنینی این قدر هست که اگه بخوام بگم باید تا فردا همین موقع فقط واسه جنابعالی تایپ کنم و اینجا هم جاش نیست و وقتش رو هم ندارم

بنده خودم معدلم نهاییم 17.5 هستش ولی میدونم همین 17.5 هم به ضررمه  :Yahoo (21):  ، چرا باید به ضررم باشه؟  :Yahoo (21):  حداقل تاثیر مثبتی که نداره نباید تاثیر منفی هم داشته باشه  :Yahoo (21):  بد میگم بزرگوار بگو بد میگی؟! :Yahoo (21):  میشه حضرتعالی لطف کنی و بگی چرا و به چه منطق و استدلالی باید معدل 17.5 من تاثیر منفی در نتیجه کنکورم داشته باشه؟  :Yahoo (21): 

قبل از اینکه اینگونه اظهار فضل کنید کمی تفکر و تعقل پلیز  
عاقل را اشارتی کافیست
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (81):

----------


## aliiran20

و واقعا جالبه مگر ما این همه معدل بیست نداریم ..بیان بررسی کنند میانگین زیست های 20 درصد کنکورشون چند بوده  در درس زیست ...نباید اختلاف معنا داری باشه ..ولی مثلا زیست را 20 گرفته آیا درصد کنکورش باید 25 درصد باشه؟؟ و کسی که زیست را 16 گرفته ولی درصد کنکورش 65 هست باید جایگاه پایین تری داشته باشد ...همه میدونیم مثلا درس زیست کنکور چه سطحی از سوال هست و نهایی چه سطحی از سوال ؟؟؟

----------


## mohsen..

یه سوال؟؟یعنی واقعا احتمال داره تاثیر مثبت بشه؟

----------


## S.N.M19

> اصلا متوجه منظور من نشدی شما . من نگفتم قطعی بهتره یا مثبت بهتره (به نظر من تاثیر نباشه از هر دوش بهتره ) ! .کل کنکور از یه مسخره بازی توی یه کشور مسخره بیشتر نیست.اگه بنا بر فرض کردن باشه ، شما فرض کن یه نفر شب قبل از کنکور همون بلا هایی که شما گفتین سرش بیاد . یا روز کنکور مریض شه نتونه از جاش پا شه. اصلا این مثال هایی که زدین راه مناسبی برای قانع کردن نیست . در مورد اینکه منظورم چیه کاملا معلومه توی کامنت قبلیم .


اگه این بلاها شب قبل از کنکور بیفته اون فرد فقط از این اتفاق ناراحته و میتونه سال دیگه شرکت کنه و دوباره کنکور بده ولی اگه به خاطر این اتفاقات کسی امتحان نهاییشو بد بده تا آخر عمر باید به خاطر این موضوع بسوزه و هر چقدر کنکور بده باز هم رتبه ای میاره که برابر با تلاش یک ساله ی کنکورش نیست.

----------


## mohsen..

تاثیر معدل کی مشخص میشه؟لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## saj8jad

این چی میگه؟ @mohammacl

یعنی موافق تاثیر مثبت هستش؟

----------


## saj8jad

> یه سوال؟؟یعنی واقعا احتمال داره تاثیر مثبت بشه؟


آره احتمالش هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> تاثیر معدل کی مشخص میشه؟لطفا جواب بدید


*یکشنبه 19 اردیبهشت* مجلس جزئیاتش رو مشخص میکنه و سازمان سنجش هم اطلاعیه رسمی میده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## S.N.M19

> داداش وقتی یکی سال سوم رو مثل سال کنکورش خونده حقش نیست که یه امتیاز نسبت به بقیه برای تلاش هاش داشته باشه؟
> اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه تقریبا مثل اینه که برداشتنش
> ما هی دم از ازازادی و عدالت میزنیم و به دولت و عالم و آدم ایراد میگیریم بهتر نیست اول خودمون رو اصلاح کنیم؟
> 
> سلام داداش
> اولا این دلیلت خیلی مسخرست چرا؟
> چون این اتفاق واسه 2درصد از افراد ممکنه بیفته و این که اون بنده خدایی که با هزار زحمت یه سال خونده و توی دوران جمع بندی این اتفاقات براش افتاده چی؟ اون که بدتره
> لطفا منطقی باشید


مگه اون 2 درصد آدم نیستن و اشکالی نداره این اتفاقا واسشون بیفته ؟؟؟؟؟؟  همچین میگین فقط 2 در صد که انگار دونفرن 2 درصد ممکنه 200 یا 2000 آدم باشه
در ضمن اگه فقط این اتفاق واسه 2 درصد از افراد میفته پس کسانی هم که این اتفاقات در دوران جمع بندی واسشون بیفته بیشتر از 2 درصد نمیشن و این افراد میتونن سال دیگه کنکور بدن ولی اون افرادی که مدنظر من بودن تا آخر عمر میسوزن.
حالا خیلی در این مورد بحث نکنیم .

----------


## Omid1377

> سلام بزرگوار 
> 
> حضرتعالی عجب منطق و استدلال جالبی دارین! 
> 
> همه ما در برابر قانون و حق و حقیقت و عدالت باید تمکین کنیم در این هیچ حرف و حدیثی نبوده و نیست و نخواهد بود 
> 
> ببین بزرگوار یک طرفه به قاضی نرو لطفا ، خوت کلاهت رو قاضی کن و دو دو تا چهار تای منطقی کن لطفا
> 
> اکثرا داوطلبا و شاید هم جنابعالی با مفهوم و شیوه تراز بندی دروس در کنکور آشنا باشید و اگر هم آشنا نیستید لطفا آشنا بشین! 
> ...


تمنا میکنم قبل از اینکه حرف بزنین اول حرف منو بخونین بعد اگه متوجه شدید جواب بدید . من ادعای عدالت کردم جناب ؟ گفتم قطعی عادلانه تره ؟ گفتم کنکور عادلانست ؟ گفتم در برابر قانون باید تمکین کرد ؟ (این یه مورد به کلی با شخصیت من به خاطر اعتقاداتم تناقض داره. خیلی هم فراتر از مسئله ای مثل کنکوره ) 
تمام گوهر افشانی ای که شما انجام دادی و تمام متلک هایی که به بنده انداختی و آخرش هم ازم خواستی تعقل کنم ، چیزی به جز منفعت طلبی شخصی شما نبود . شما معدلت 17.5 هست . آیا خبر نداشتی نمیدونستی قراره معدلت تاثیر داشته باشه ؟ شما الان 75 درصدت میزونه فقط 25 درصدی که به خاطر کم کاری خودت بود رو قبول نداری ؟ حرفی با شما ندارم چون یه اپسیلون منطق در کلام شما نمیبینم. 



> دوست عزیز وقتی که دیوان رای به ابطال میده یعنی چی ؟؟؟یعنی اینکه 65 قاضی خبره گفتن این خلاف قانون هستش ..بله من هم قبول دارم که باید از قبل گفته می شد ولی سنجش خودش از فاصله زیاد بر اثر معدل قطعی آگاه بود باید اصلا مانع اجرایی شدن این کار می شد ...بر اسا همین استدلال قبول اصلا ...باید فازغ التحصیل های بین سال 84 تا 92 که زمان اونها مصوبه تاثیر مثبت بود را جدا کنندو براشون تاثیر مثبت در نظر بگیرند ...در این صورت حرف شما متین هست ش...هر قضبه 2 جنبه داره ..فقط بخشی از حقیقت را نبینیم....


بله حق با شماست . تنها کسایی که حق اعتراض دارن فارغ التحصیل های 84 تا 92 هستن ولی تمام کسایی که اینجا دیدم از دوستان تنبلمون بودن که قبل از نهایی میدونستن اگه نخونن ضرر میکنن ولی الان میگن " چرا باید ضرر کنم ؟ " (مثل دوست بالایی مون)
فکر کنم تنها کسی که متوجه حرف من شد شما باشی .میگم بعد از اینکه اعلام شد قطعیه و رقابت کنکور شروع شد ، تغییر قوانین به نفع یه عده ( که برتریشون تعداد بالاشونه ) خیلی مسخرست . مسخره تر از خود قانون "تاثیر قطعی معدل"

----------


## saj8jad

> تمنا میکنم قبل از اینکه حرف بزنین اول حرف منو بخونین بعد اگه متوجه شدید جواب بدید . من ادعای عدالت کردم جناب ؟ گفتم قطعی عادلانه تره ؟ گفتم کنکور عادلانست ؟ گفتم در برابر قانون باید تمکین کرد ؟ (این یه مورد به کلی با شخصیت من به خاطر اعتقاداتم تناقض داره. خیلی هم فراتر از مسئله ای مثل کنکوره ) 
> تمام گوهر افشانی ای که شما انجام دادی و تمام متلک هایی که به بنده انداختی و آخرش هم ازم خواستی تعقل کنم ، چیزی به جز منفعت طلبی شخصی شما نبود . شما معدلت 17.5 هست . آیا خبر نداشتی نمیدونستی قراره معدلت تاثیر داشته باشه ؟ شما الان 75 درصدت میزونه فقط 25 درصدی که به خاطر کم کاری خودت بود رو قبول نداری ؟ حرفی با شما ندارم چون یه اپسیلون منطق در کلام شما نمیبینم.


حرفتون رو خوندم حضرت آقا نیازی نیست به یادآوری این موضوع ، بنده کلی عرض کردم در رابطه با سخنان گران بهای جنابعالی  :Yahoo (1): 

این برداشت یک جانبه شماست نسب به حرف های بنده  

عجب! ، شما اسمش رو بزار منفعت طلبی

خیر حضرت آقا ، خبر نداشتم که تاثیر بصورت قطعی و ویرانگر اعمال میشه 

جنابعالی میدونی تراز چیه؟ 

میدونی چطوری تراز کل درصد کنکور و نمره نهایی حساب میشه ، میدونی حتی 0.5 نمره کمتر در هر درسی تو نهایی چقدر تراز کل رو کم میکنه؟

بزرگوار من با تاثیر سوابق مشکلی ندارم 

حرفم اینه که میگم چرا باید تاثیر منفی داشته باشه؟ واقعا چرا؟ 

خب اگر تاثیر مثبت باشه هم به نفع حضرتعالی هستش و هم به نفع 90 درصد کسانی که مخالف تاثیر قطعی هستند و معدلشون کمتر شده

حضرت آقا مشکل شما اینکه فقط خودت رو میبینی و بس

بهتره در مورد منطق و حق بحث نکنید ، بیش از این مایل به بحث با حضرتعالی نیستم ، علیه حال دیگران بهترین قضاوت کننده خواهند بود  :Yahoo (1): 

در پناه حق باشید
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (81):

----------


## saj8jad

> بله حق با شماست . تنها کسایی که حق اعتراض دارن فارغ التحصیل های 84 تا 92 هستن *ولی تمام کسایی که اینجا دیدم از دوستان تنبلمون بودن که قبل از نهایی میدونستن اگه نخونن ضرر میکنن ولی الان میگن " چرا باید ضرر کنم ؟ " (مثل دوست بالایی مون)*



حضرت آقا بنده برا شما جایگاهی رو متصور نیستم که بخوای در مورد بنده اظهار فضل و وجود یا به قول خودتون گوهر افشانی! کنید و القابی رو که برازنده خودتون و شخصیت والاتون هست رو به بنده یا دیگران نسبت بدید

بنده فارغ التحصیل 92 هستم و اون زمان هم تاثیر قطعی وجود نداشت

----------


## aliiran20

> تمنا میکنم قبل از اینکه حرف بزنین اول حرف منو بخونین بعد اگه متوجه شدید جواب بدید . من ادعای عدالت کردم جناب ؟ گفتم قطعی عادلانه تره ؟ گفتم کنکور عادلانست ؟ گفتم در برابر قانون باید تمکین کرد ؟ (این یه مورد به کلی با شخصیت من به خاطر اعتقاداتم تناقض داره. خیلی هم فراتر از مسئله ای مثل کنکوره ) 
> تمام گوهر افشانی ای که شما انجام دادی و تمام متلک هایی که به بنده انداختی و آخرش هم ازم خواستی تعقل کنم ، چیزی به جز منفعت طلبی شخصی شما نبود . شما معدلت 17.5 هست . آیا خبر نداشتی نمیدونستی قراره معدلت تاثیر داشته باشه ؟ شما الان 75 درصدت میزونه فقط 25 درصدی که به خاطر کم کاری خودت بود رو قبول نداری ؟ حرفی با شما ندارم چون یه اپسیلون منطق در کلام شما نمیبینم. 
> 
> بله حق با شماست . تنها کسایی که حق اعتراض دارن فارغ التحصیل های 84 تا 92 هستن ولی تمام کسایی که اینجا دیدم از دوستان تنبلمون بودن که قبل از نهایی میدونستن اگه نخونن ضرر میکنن ولی الان میگن " چرا باید ضرر کنم ؟ " (مثل دوست بالایی مون)
> فکر کنم تنها کسی که متوجه حرف من شد شما باشی .میگم بعد از اینکه اعلام شد قطعیه و رقابت کنکور شروع شد ، تغییر قوانین به نفع یه عده ( که برتریشون تعداد بالاشونه ) خیلی مسخرست . مسخره تر از خود قانون "تاثیر قطعی معدل"



بله قبول دارم ...فازغ التحصیل های سال 84 تا 92 که اصلا قاطی ماجرا نبوده اند ....ولی من ماهیتا با این قانون مشکل دارم (البته قانون بد هم باید اجرا بشه و بهتر از بی قانون هست) ولی خود سنجش هم نشون داده براش مهم نیست قانون و براش حرف خودش مهمه ...سنجش که میدونه این معدل باعث چه فاصله ای میشه ..میدونه رقابت را از شکل غیر طبیعی(کنکور سراسری در یک مرحله ) به شکل غیر طیعی تری در میآرد ( امتحان نهایی که شکل استاندار و عادلانه ای نداره +کنکور اصلی که سر جای خودش هست یعنی 2 تا مرحله بجای یک مرحله ) باید بعد از همون یکسال که این اتفاق افتاد با مسئولین کشوری و مقامات این موضوع را بررسی کرد ..خب اگه قانونی بده باید اصلاحش کرد و از طرفی خود سنجش وقتی دیوان اعلام کرد که این غیر قانونی هست زیز بار این عملا نیم رفت و هی بهونه می آورد که اله و بله و جیمبله و خیلی جالب تره هنوز که طرح تصویب نشده و جزییات مشخص نشده و شورای نگهبان تایید نکرده ..آقای معاون حقوقی وزیر علوم پیش پیش مصاحبه میکنه که بله قانون هست و همه باد مطیع امر قانون باشیم و الخ !!!!!
متاسفانه  نفع عمومی کشور در نظر گرفته نمیشه ...
من یک سوال واضح دارم از لحاظ علمی و بدون تعصب کدوم بالاتر هستند 
1- کسی رباضی نهایی 20 میگیره و درصد کنکورش میشه 20 درصد 
2- کسی ریاضی نهایی 18 میگیره و درصد کنکورش میشه 60 درصد ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> این چی میگه؟ @mohammacl
> 
> یعنی موافق تاثیر مثبت هستش؟


سجاد جان م احساس بدی نسبت به قضیه دارم . بیا تلگرام بت میگم حالا

----------


## Omid1377

> حضرت آقا بنده برا شما جایگاهی رو متصور نیستم که بخوای در مورد بنده اظهار فضل و وجود یا به قول خودتون گوهر افشانی! کنید و القابی رو که برازنده خودتون و شخصیت والاتون هست رو به بنده یا دیگران نسبت بدید
> 
> بنده فارغ التحصیل 92 هستم و اون زمان هم تاثیر قطعی وجود نداشت


خب اگه شما فارغ التحصیل 92 هستی همونطور که گفتم حرفی که من اول زدم اصلا به شما ربطی نداره و شما اشتباه کردی که جواب اون کامنت منو دادی و منم اشتباه کردم که به شما تهمت زدم و عذر میخوام
گفتم :" پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته"
الان این شامل شما میشد که به من پریدی ؟ اصلا نه روی حرفم با شما بود نه اصلا هیچ جوری با حرف شما تناقض داشت . وقتی جوابم رو دادید صد در صد فکر کردم شما هم مخاطب من بودید. من ادامه نمیدم 
[quote]

----------


## aliiran20

ب اگه شما فارغ التحصیل 92 هستی همونطور که گفتم حرفی که من اول زدم اصلا به شما ربطی نداره و شما اشتباه کردی که جواب اون کامنت منو دادی و منم اشتباه کردم که به شما تهمت زدم و عذر میخوام
گفتم :" پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته"
الان این شامل شما میشد که به من پریدی ؟ اصلا نه روی حرفم با شما بود نه اصلا هیچ جوری با حرف شما تناقض داشت . وقتی جوابم رو دادید صد در صد فکر کردم شما هم مخاطب من بودید. من ادامه نمیدم 



> 


من  حق را به همه میدهم ..هم معدل بالا ها ..هم معدل پایین ها و هم همه دانش آموزان ..در حقیقت نظام آموزشی ما یک نظام مدون نیست که برنامه ریز باشه ..خب وقتی بخواهند قانونی را اجرا کنند اول کاملا بر  همه ارکان اون قانون اشراف داشته باشند ..لوازم را فراهم کنند ..ولی متاسفانه بخاطر زود اجرا کردن یک کار باید هزار تا تبصره بخوره یک قانون ...البته آقای omid 1377  در کمال احترام ،بچه های قواعد بازی را بر هم نزدند و در حق کسی اجحاف نکرده اند ..دلیلم هم این است سال 92 یک فرد از سنجش شکایت میکنه( که از حق شهروندی اش استفاده کرده است ) و دیوان و 65 قاضی هم رای به اون میدهند و قانون قبلی طبق قوانین موجود خودمون که دیوان را آخرین مرحله معرفی کرده که مصوباتش حکم قانون داره اثر معدل لغو شده از بهمن ماه ..یعنی  از بهمن ماه در حقیقت قانون قبلی (فارغ از خوب و یا بد بودن) کان لم یکن تشخیص داده شده و بچه ها در مرحله بعدی تصویب قانون تلاش می کنندنظراتشون را به وکلای ملت  بگن...

----------


## saj8jad

> خب اگه شما فارغ التحصیل 92 هستی همونطور که گفتم حرفی که من اول زدم اصلا به شما ربطی نداره و شما اشتباه کردی که جواب اون کامنت منو دادی و منم اشتباه کردم که به شما تهمت زدم و عذر میخوام
> گفتم :" پارسال قبل از نهایی اعلام شد تاثیر قطعیه و یه سری با وجود دونستن ، نهایی رو خراب کردن و وسط رقابت کنکور به طرز مضحکی یادشون اومد که وظیفه شون اینه که عدالت رو بر روی زمین برقرار کنن !.حرف زدن از تغییر قانون بازی ای که شروع شده خنده دارتر از حرف زدن از عدالته"
> الان این شامل شما میشد که به من پریدی ؟ اصلا نه روی حرفم با شما بود نه اصلا هیچ جوری با حرف شما تناقض داشت . وقتی جوابم رو دادید صد در صد فکر کردم شما هم مخاطب من بودید. من ادامه نمیدم


داداشم ، بزرگوار  :Yahoo (1): 

ان شاء الله که معدلتون 20 باشه  :Yahoo (1):  ولی در غیر اینصورت هر معدلی که داشته باشین و تاثیر قطعی باشه قطعا به ضرر شماست تکرار میکنم به ضرر شماست  :Yahoo (1): 

کافیه قدر روی این عکس تأمل کنید تا عمق فاجعه رو به عینه مشاهده کنید  :Yahoo (1):  ، دو داوطلب که درصد های تقریبا مشابه و نزدیک به هم دارند ولی به خاطر *0.4* اختلاف معدل *403* تا رتبه کشوریش اضافه تر و بدتر شده  :Yahoo (21): 

 

به راستی آیا *403* تا رتبه بین این دو داوطلب اختلاف سطح علمی وجود داره؟! قطعا جواب خیر هستش ولی ...  :Yahoo (21): 

خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (81): 

بله شامل حال بنده هم میشه چون بنده میخوام امسال کنکور بدم بزرگوار  :Yahoo (1):  و قراره این ظلم در حق بنده صورت بگیره چنانچه صورت گرفته  :Yahoo (21): 

بزرگوار  :Yahoo (1):  بنده با شما نزاع و دعوا ندارم و قصدمم به قول خودتون پریدن و این حرفا نیستن  :Yahoo (94): 

من میگم تاثیر قطعی که در واقع همون تاثیر منفی گذاشتنه ظلم آشکاری هستش

آره بهتره دیگه ادامه ندیدم دوست گلم  :Yahoo (81): 

ان شاء الله همیشه شاد و پیروز باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## matrooke

> دوست عزیز نه بحث بد و بد تر نیست ...اطلاعات شما بنظرم کامل نیست ...فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییی زیادههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه....اصلا قابل قایسه نیست ...فکر می کنیم اگه به نمایندگان اطلاع بدیم یه رقابت عادلانه تری خواهیم داشت....



داداش این حرفه منو بخون بگوش کجاش غلطه

من توی شهری هستم که هقده ای ترین مصحح های استان رو داره (رقابت به کشوری هم می رسه :Yahoo (10): )
یه شخص دیگه هم توی شهر دیگه.
ما امتحان میدیم جفتمون مثل هم مینویسیم 
من 15 میگرم طرف 20 !!!!
من توی کنکوراین نمره برام تاثیری نداره
شاید اول به نظر برسه خب من ضرری نکردم
ولی اون یکی به خاطر بیست الکی که گرفته از من میزنه جلو  در حالی باید مثلا کمتر من باشه...
خب الان تکلیف چیه؟؟؟؟
مشکل اکثر با امتحان نهایی ها همینه.

----------


## aliiran20

> داداش این حرفه منو بخون بگوش کجاش غلطه
> 
> من توی شهری هستم که هقده ای ترین مصحح های استان رو داره (رقابت به کشوری هم می رسه)
> یه شخص دیگه هم توی شهر دیگه.
> ما امتحان میدیم جفتمون مثل هم مینویسیم 
> من 15 میگرم طرف 20 !!!!
> من توی کنکوراین نمره برام تاثیری نداره
> شاید اول به نظر برسه خب من ضرری نکردم
> ولی اون یکی به خاطر بیست الکی که گرفته از من میزنه جلو  در حالی باید مثلا کمتر من باشه...
> ...


خب چون الان از نظر زمانی خیلی به کنکور نزدیک شده ایم بنظر من هر تصمیم منجر به آسیب رسیدن به گروهی دیگری میشه و لی اگر قرار بر نظر من بود اینطوری عمل میکردم
*الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
ب9 برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثیت اعمال بشود
ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...لبته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم 

*ولی متاسفانه چون به وقت اضافه کشیده شده خیلی سخت شده است بهترین راکار حل این مشکل...

----------


## dars

ببخشید اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه و مثلا یک فردی معدلش ۱۹/۹۰ بشه معدلش تو کنکورش اثر داره ?یا اینکه هر کی ۲۰ بگیره تاثیر داره

Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها کسایی که دیپلم بعد از 92 هستن نگران نباشین خدایی ناکرده اگه واسه این دسته تاثیر قطعی باشه  امید وار به ترمیم باشین بهترین راهه

----------


## aliiran20

> ببخشید اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه و مثلا یک فردی معدلش ۱۹/۹۰ بشه معدلش تو کنکورش اثر داره ?یا اینکه هر کی ۲۰ بگیره تاثیر داره
> 
> Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk


*بله مطمئنا اثر داره ولی اثر تاثیر مثبت سوابق و تاثیر قطعی با هم تفاوت زیادی داره ..بطور خیلی خلاصه
برای تفاوت بین این 2 موضع پیشنها میکنم اگر فرصت دارید به صفحه نشر دریافت بروید و رو ی لینک تاثیر معدل کلیک کنید و مفصل آنجا فرق این 2 نوشته شده است ..در این مجال کم در این تاپیک و فروم نمیشه دقیقا توضیح داد تفاوت بین این 2 را ...*

----------


## aliiran20

این متن ویرایش اساسی شده است ..با تحقیقات زیاد متوجه شدم تاثیر مثبت و قطعی برای همه افراد در کنکور خطا هست و دلایل هم اینهاست...

1- تاثیر قطعی برای همه خطاست چونکه افراد فارغ التحصیل بین سال های 84 تا 92 که روحشون هم از این طرح خبر دار نبوده است که قرار است تاثیر قطعی لحاظ شود و تاثیر قطعی ظلم به این افراد است ...و محق هستند که اصلا چرا باید این بند تاثیر قطعی برا یاونها لحاظ بشه ...
2- تاثیر مثبت برا ی همه خطا هستش چون فارغ التحصیل های سال 93 و 94 با علم بر اینکه تاثیر قطعی اعمال میشه امتحانات نهایی سوم را انجام داده اند و افرادی که معدل نهایی شون خوب شده حق دارند محق باشند که چرا ؟؟بازی کنکور با توجه به قوانین از سال سوم و 25 درصد تاثیر قطعی شروع شده است.
بنظرم بهترین راه حل برای این کار این است که 
*الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
ب9 برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثیت اعمال بشود
ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...لبته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم
ولی متاسفانه برا ی اینکه زمان از دست رفته است بند ج که ترمیم باشه شاید اجرایش سخت باشه و الان خیلی تصمیم گیری سخت شده است ...*

----------


## After4Ever

> این متن ویرایش اساسی شده است ..با تحقیقات زیاد متوجه شدم تاثیر مثبت و قطعی برای همه افراد در کنکور خطا هست و دلایل هم اینهاست...
> 
> 1- تاثیر قطعی برای همه خطاست چونکه افراد فارغ التحصیل بین سال های 84 تا 92 که روحشون هم از این طرح خبر دار نبوده است که قرار است تاثیر قطعی لحاظ شود و تاثیر قطعی ظلم به این افراد است ...و محق هستند که اصلا چرا باید این بند تاثیر قطعی برا یاونها لحاظ بشه ...
> 2- تاثیر مثبت برا ی همه خطا هستش چون فارغ التحصیل های سال 93 و 94 با علم بر اینکه تاثیر قطعی اعمال میشه امتحانات نهایی سوم را انجام داده اند و افرادی که معدل نهایی شون خوب شده حق دارند محق باشند که چرا ؟؟بازی کنکور با توجه به قوانین از سال سوم و 25 درصد تاثیر قطعی شروع شده است.
> بنظرم بهترین راه حل برای این کار این است که 
> *الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
> ب9 برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثیت اعمال بشود
> ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...لبته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
> د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم
> ولی متاسفانه برا ی اینکه زمان از دست رفته است بند ج که ترمیم باشه شاید اجرایش سخت باشه و الان خیلی تصمیم گیری سخت شده است ...*



کاملاً موافقم

----------


## DR-ALI

سلام . من نظر شخصیم اینه که همه + باشند . من فارغ التحصیل 93 ام . ولی زمانی که اومدم پیش دانشگاهی فهمیدم سوم تاثیر قطعی داره .یعنی بعده امتحانات . ایشالاه هر چی صلاح بچه هاست همون بشه .اگر برای ما قطعی شد برام دعا کنید قبول شم.ممنون

----------


## mehdi.den

> این متن ویرایش اساسی شده است ..با تحقیقات زیاد متوجه شدم تاثیر مثبت و قطعی برای همه افراد در کنکور خطا هست و دلایل هم اینهاست...
> 
> 1- تاثیر قطعی برای همه خطاست چونکه افراد فارغ التحصیل بین سال های 84 تا 92 که روحشون هم از این طرح خبر دار نبوده است که قرار است تاثیر قطعی لحاظ شود و تاثیر قطعی ظلم به این افراد است ...و محق هستند که اصلا چرا باید این بند تاثیر قطعی برا یاونها لحاظ بشه ...
> 2- تاثیر مثبت برا ی همه خطا هستش چون فارغ التحصیل های سال 93 و 94 با علم بر اینکه تاثیر قطعی اعمال میشه امتحانات نهایی سوم را انجام داده اند و افرادی که معدل نهایی شون خوب شده حق دارند محق باشند که چرا ؟؟بازی کنکور با توجه به قوانین از سال سوم و 25 درصد تاثیر قطعی شروع شده است.
> بنظرم بهترین راه حل برای این کار این است که 
> *الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
> ب9 برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثیت اعمال بشود
> ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...لبته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
> د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم
> ولی متاسفانه برا ی اینکه زمان از دست رفته است بند ج که ترمیم باشه شاید اجرایش سخت باشه و الان خیلی تصمیم گیری سخت شده است ...*


جالب بود واقعا  و موافقم شدید
سازمان سنجش از اولش هم بعد رای دیوان اگه این مدل فکر میکرد و مثلا این فرمایش شمارو اجرا میکرد خیلی خوب میشد اما اینکه بیان کلا تاثیر رو مثبت کنن یا برش دارن منطقی نیست

----------


## Arshia VZ

یه سوال.
هر اتفاقی برای 95 بیفته برای 96 هم همونه؟

----------


## aliiran20

> جالب بود واقعا  و موافقم شدید
> سازمان سنجش از اولش هم بعد رای دیوان اگه این مدل فکر میکرد و مثلا این فرمایش شمارو اجرا میکرد خیلی خوب میشد اما اینکه بیان کلا تاثیر رو مثبت کنن یا برش دارن منطقی نیست


و البته اگر الان بیایند و معدل را برای همه قطعی کنند هم آن هم خلاف عدالت است ...
البته در حال حاضر که بخاطر را ی دیوان عملا قانون تاثیر معدل کلا روی هواست بنابر رای دیوان ...
متاسفانه سنجش باید زودتر اقدام میکرد .....

----------


## aliiran20

> یه سوال.
> هر اتفاقی برای 95 بیفته برای 96 هم همونه؟


متاسفانه هنوز هیچ چیز مشخص نیست تا الان!!!و این خیلی بده که هیچ کس تکلیف خودش را نمیدونه !!!!و داوطلبان در استرس شدید هستن بخاطر این بلبشو ها که بنظر من میتونست پیشگیری بشه ...

----------


## matrooke

> خب چون الان از نظر زمانی خیلی به کنکور نزدیک شده ایم بنظر من هر تصمیم منجر به آسیب رسیدن به گروهی دیگری میشه و لی اگر قرار بر نظر من بود اینطوری عمل میکردم
> *الف)برای افراد قبل 84 معدل حساب نشود 
> ب9 برای افراد سال 84 تا 92 مثیت اعمال بشود
> ج) برای افراد 92 به بعد قطعی اعلام بشود ولی فرصت ترمیم می گذاشتیم مثلا برایشان...لبته با اعلام قبلی 2-3 ماه قبل نه 2 روز قبل امتحان نهایی!!!
> د)حفاظت آزمون نهایی را دقیق تر می گرفتم 
> 
> *ولی متاسفانه چون به وقت اضافه کشیده شده خیلی سخت شده است بهترین راکار حل این مشکل...


اصلا نهایی تشریحیه و کنکور تستی 
معنایی نداره اینا روی هم تاثیر بزارن.
تشریحی کاملا سلیقه ایه .
یا باید کلا همه ی برگه های کشور رو یه نفر صحیح کنه  :Yahoo (21):  یا کلا برش دارن
طرف میبینی اون روز حال نداره عقدشو سر برگه ما خالی میکنه. :Yahoo (113): 
به نظر من باید کلا برش دارن چون حق خیلی ها پایمال میشه.

----------


## matrooke

> داداشم ، بزرگوار 
> 
> ان شاء الله که معدلتون 20 باشه  ولی در غیر اینصورت هر معدلی که داشته باشین و تاثیر قطعی باشه قطعا به ضرر شماست تکرار میکنم به ضرر شماست 
> 
> کافیه قدر روی این عکس تأمل کنید تا عمق فاجعه رو به عینه مشاهده کنید  ، دو داوطلب که درصد های تقریبا مشابه و نزدیک به هم دارند ولی به خاطر *0.4* اختلاف معدل *403* تا رتبه کشوریش اضافه تر و بدتر شده 
> 
>  
> 
> به راستی آیا *403* تا رتبه بین این دو داوطلب اختلاف سطح علمی وجود داره؟! قطعا جواب خیر هستش ولی ... 
> ...


به درصد نیست که 
بستگی به تراز سوال هایی داره که زده

----------


## aliiran20

> اصلا نهایی تشریحیه و کنکور تستی 
> معنایی نداره اینا روی هم تاثیر بزارن.
> تشریحی کاملا سلیقه ایه .
> یا باید کلا همه ی برگه های کشور رو یه نفر صحیح کنه  یا کلا برش دارن
> طرف میبینی اون روز حال نداره عقدشو سر برگه ما خالی میکنه.
> به نظر من باید کلا برش دارن چون حق خیلی ها پایمال میشه.


*متاسفانه دقیق برآورد نکردن  به  تمام ابعاد مختلف قانون در حین اجرای پرونده ای مثل کنکور اشکالات متعددی را در عمل بوجود آورده ...*

----------


## saj8jad

> به درصد نیست که 
> بستگی به تراز سوال هایی داره که زده


حرف شما صحیح بزرگوار 
ولی همچنین اختلاف رتبه ای به هیچ وجه قابل قبول و متصور نیست

----------


## daniad

شمام یه چی میگیا 
ممپنم دیپلکه 93 ولی اونموقع اصن نمیدونستم تاثیر معدل یعنی چی 
هیچکی از بچه ها مدرسمون نمیدونست 
سیستم از بیخ مشکل داره

----------


## biology115

> به درصد نیست که 
> بستگی به تراز سوال هایی داره که زده


خب مگه هر سوال تراز متفاوتی داره ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان در هر صورت قرار است که یکشنبه طرح تاثیر بصورت مثبت به رای گذاشته بشود ؟؟به نظر شما کدام عادلانه تر است ؟؟؟
1-مثبت؟؟
2-قطعی؟؟
با ذکر دلیل و برهان؟؟؟*

----------


## INFERNAL

> *دوستان در هر صورت قرار است که یکشنبه طرح تاثیر بصورت مثبت به رای گذاشته بشود ؟؟به نظر شما کدام عادلانه تر است ؟؟؟
> 1-مثبت؟؟
> 2-قطعی؟؟
> با ذکر دلیل و برهان؟؟؟*


در هیچ صورتی قطعی خوب نیست
یکی رو میشناسم بدبخت معدلش 9 شده بود،کارنامه ی کنکور 94 شو میدیدی تشنج میکردی ولی به خاطر تاثیر معدل رتبش 2000
کلا باید تاثیر معدل رو بر دارن

----------


## mehdi.den

> در هیچ صورتی قطعی خوب نیست
> یکی رو میشناسم بدبخت معدلش 9 شده بود،کارنامه ی کنکور 94 شو میدیدی تشنج میکردی ولی به خاطر تاثیر معدل رتبش 2000
> کلا باید تاثیر معدل رو بر دارن


چشم بهشون میگیم چون دوست شما امتحاناشو گند زده قانون حذف کنکور رو کنسل کنن  راس میگی ظلمه خخخخخخخخ

----------


## After4Ever

> چشم بهشون میگیم چون دوست شما امتحاناشو گند زده قانون حذف کنکور رو کنسل کنن  راس میگی ظلمه خخخخخخخخ


فرافکنی نکن دوست عزیز
تو اصلا از شرایط ملت خبر داری؟؟


امثال شما چجور دکترایی میشن فقط خدا می دونه....

----------


## aliiran20

*دوستان خب خیلی سخته وقتی پای منفعت در میون باشه انسان عادلانه جانب عدالت را بگیره ..به این معنی که طبعا خیلی ها بخاطر منفعتشون می خواهند امری محقق بشه که مبتنی بر سودشون باشه ...
در مورد قانون تاثیر سوابق هیچ خدشه ای نمیشه بر رای دیوان گرفت..اصلا فلسفه ی دیوان عدالت اداری اینه که حق مردم را از دستگاههای اداری بگیره و رای دیوان هم لازم الاجرا است طبق قانون...و 65 قاضی خبره بنابر قانون رای به ابطال بندی از قانون تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی رای دادن..
ولی مشکل اصلی اینه این قانون دچار اشکلات متعددی بوده که حالا در حین اجرا خودش را نشون میده... و داره با یه قانون دیگه که اصلاحیه قانون قبلی هست دوباره جایگزین میشه ..که اگر خیلی سرسری و عجله عجله ای صورت بگیره که مثلا فلان دستگاه از فلان دستگاه کم نیاره ...چند سال دیگه این قانون هم تغییر کندو این داستان همینطور ادامه پیدا کند..*

----------


## mehdi.den

> فرافکنی نکن دوست عزیز
> تو اصلا از شرایط ملت خبر داری؟؟
> 
> 
> امثال شما چجور دکترایی میشن فقط خدا می دونه....


 من حرفم اینه چرا معدل 20 نباید با معدل 10 فرق داشته باشه ؟ 
خوب اون معدل 10 هم بره ترمیم معدل و معدلش و 20 کنه اما مشکل اینه که تو ترمیم هم نمیتونن 99 درصد  
اما منفعتشون تو اینه که کل قانون برداشته بشه که تنبلی خودشون جبران بشه
ایشالا  1 شنبه طرح بدون تغییر تصویب میشه و تموم میشه این همه استرس

----------


## aliiran20

*ما پدیده ای داریم به نام دموکراسی ..بعضی وقت ها خیلی دردناک میشه دموکراسی ..یعنی میگن اکثریت 50 درصد بعلاوه ..بعد تو فکر میکنی پس بقیه چی ؟؟و اگه حق را به اقلیت بدی یه علامت سوال بزرگتر پس اکثریت چی؟؟
اینجا تصمیم گیری خیلی سخت میشه ..
ولی میشه تصمیم گیری کرد که کمتین تبعات را داشته باشه 
بنظرم برای کنکور امسال هم اگر سنجش پیشنهادات همه را بخواهد بمیتونه تصمیم درستی بگیره ولی اگه بخواهد فقط و فقط حرف خودش باشه ...باز همین آشو همین کاسه ...و خیلی ناراضیان از تصمیم سازمان سنجش ناراضی نباشند...*

----------


## biology115

> من حرفم اینه چرا معدل 20 نباید با معدل 10 فرق داشته باشه ؟ 
> خوب اون معدل 10 هم بره ترمیم معدل و معدلش و 20 کنه اما مشکل اینه که تو ترمیم هم نمیتونن 99 درصد  
> اما منفعتشون تو اینه که کل قانون برداشته بشه که تنبلی خودشون جبران بشه
> ایشالا  1 شنبه طرح بدون تغییر تصویب میشه و تموم میشه این همه استرس


انشالله روز یکشنبه تاثیر مثبت تصویب میشه ،

که عدالت در هر دو طرف رعایت بشه ...

----------


## aliiran20

> من حرفم اینه چرا معدل 20 نباید با معدل 10 فرق داشته باشه ؟ 
> خوب اون معدل 10 هم بره ترمیم معدل و معدلش و 20 کنه اما مشکل اینه که تو ترمیم هم نمیتونن 99 درصد  
> اما منفعتشون تو اینه که کل قانون برداشته بشه که تنبلی خودشون جبران بشه
> ایشالا  1 شنبه طرح بدون تغییر تصویب میشه و تموم میشه این همه استرس


دوست من کسی که بین 84 تا 92 فارغ التحصیل شده باشه چرا باید تاثیر قطعی براش در نظر گرفته باشه ؟؟؟در زمان اونا تاثیر مثبت بوده و همه هم میدونستند که چقدر تاثیر داره تو یکنکور...حالا باید تاثیر قطعی در نظر گرفته بشه ..

----------


## INFERNAL

> چشم بهشون میگیم چون دوست شما امتحاناشو گند زده قانون حذف کنکور رو کنسل کنن  راس میگی ظلمه خخخخخخخخ


ایشون 4 سال پشت کنکور بودن
شما یه ماه درس خوندی داری پزشو میدی اون بدبخت واسه پزشکی عمرشو گذاشته درصدای رتبه دو رقمی رو زده ولی با تاثیر مجبور شد بره آزاد
تعصب بیش از حد به یه چیز جهالت میاره
فقط کافی بود شما معدلت 15 باشه،اون موقع حرفای شما دیدن داشت

----------


## aliiran20

> انشالله روز یکشنبه تاثیر مثبت تصویب میشه ،
> 
> که عدالت در هر دو طرف رعایت بشه ...


*اشکال از اینجاست که مجلس که جایگاه قانونگذاری داره یک سازمان بسیار تخصصی که رای داده در مورد سوابق تحصیلی قبول نداره ؟؟
واقعا دیوان عدالت اداری با 65 قاضی فوق برجسته وقتی یک را ی میدهند استدلال نمی کنند ..بخصوص در همچین مورد مهمی ؟؟
و مهمتر از همه وقتی رییس کمسیون آموزش میگه ما فکر میکنیم دیوان اشتباه میکنه در مورد مصوبه مجلس (نقل به مضمون) یعنی 65 قاضی که کارشون فقط قضاوته اصلا تحقیق نکرده اند وقتی پرونده ای بیشتر از یکسال طول کشیده شده  تا را ی بدهند؟؟
آیا راهکار اینه که سیع یک طرح هول هولکی مطرح کنیم تا بگیم ما کم نیاوردیم ؟؟؟
واقعا جایگاه عدالت کجاست ؟؟
اگر قانونی عیب داره نقص داره باید از همه ی صاحب نظران دعوت کنند که چیکار کنیم تا عیب های مصوبه های قبلی در قانون جدید برطرف بشه ..از خرد جمعی استفاده بشه و نه اینکه یک طرح عجله ای !!!!*

----------


## saj8jad

به در خواست این دوست عزیز ؛

----------


## matrooke

> خب مگه هر سوال تراز متفاوتی داره ؟؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------

